
The Top 10 Things They Never Taught Me in Design School - pg
http://www.designobserver.com/archives/000121.html
======
JMiao
A few of these points really resonated with me, especially #9. I couldn't help
but feel frustrated that school was a place where writing about ideas often
took precedence over execution.

As I spent the last winter break contemplating my future, a major thing that
stuck out in my head was how Sam Altman took the initiative during Summer '05
to build Loopt while my fellow classmates spent an entire semester "pitching"
it for a class (more presentations, less prototypes).

